# qemu - no ethernet guest inetrface

## afx44

I use qemu for windows guest system. I set br0 and tap0 interfaces following this article: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/QEMU/Options

ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/sThxxaMM

cat /etc/conf.d/net: http://pastebin.com/Apv1yiZP

cat ./qemu_run: http://pastebin.com/rGc1HNcu

dmesg tail -n100: http://pastebin.com/RFQHuRwi

When I do: 

```
./qemu_run
```

 i get this warning: 

```
Warning: vlan 0 is not connected to host network

```

 In guest windows machine only Local Area Connection interface appears

I need bridget network iface at my guest machine, but i don't know what is wrong. Please help

----------

## szatox

Names dont match. You create virtual iface tap0 and then you tell qemu to bind vnet0 (which doesn't exist)

----------

## afx44

I renamed the interface:

```
 -netdev tap,id=t0,ifname=tap0,script=no,downscript=no -device e1000,netdev=t0 \

    -net nic,model=rtl8139 \

```

but have the same result:

```
Warning: vlan 0 is not connected to host network
```

----------

## afx44

It's strange, bacause after renaming interface to tap0, i have the same warning, but new Local Area Connection interface appears and it gets valid ip address. Anyway, thank you, szatox

----------

